# Right Nipple Problems



## danzon (Aug 31, 2003)

My baby boy is 27 days old and I just started pumping this week; to introduce the bottle to him. I've noticed two strange things:

1. My nipples are purple after I finish pumping. Is this normal? Am I doing something wrong?

2. My right nipple (which I have difficultly latching & lots of pain) flares out to the right in the pump. I am putting the pump on straight, but the nipple turns right, about 50 degrees. I never noticed it previously, but since I can see through the plastic pump, it's clear this nipple is a bit 'different'. I'm wondering if this may be the cause of my pain when latching; if so, what can I do to ease the pain? Position my baby farther to the right? Is a "right turning nipple" normal?

Thanks!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I had the off-center problem all the time when I was pumping.
My breasts are kinda wall-eyed, in that they both point outwards, so I never really did get the pump horn on symmetrically.

I never had purple nipples, though....are you using the pump at the highest setting? I wonder if your nipples are getting bruised and traumatized from too much pumping suction?

It was definitely easier to latch my son on to the left breast than the right breast for a long time. I would look very closely at your baby's latch, and see if maybe he isn't opening his mouth as wide on that side.

Also, is it possible you have yeast/thrush? Did you have antibiotics in labor? I'm wondering if that could be the source of the pain in that breast...what does it feel like?


----------



## Mahaylea (May 30, 2003)

My nipples can be slightly purple after and during pumping..I will have to check it out next time Hunta feeds and delatch him to check out if they do that in the full swing feeding too..


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

My nipples never seemed to fit straight into the pump. I was constantly rearranging it.

My nipples are always purple after pumping or nursing, especially the larger one. So long as they don't hurt anymore, which they did for a long time. I guess I've just got really sensitive fair skin, a dd who's never had a really deep latch and she has a slight arch to her palate so my nipple rubs a bit still.

If yours are just purple after pumping, the suction strength is probably a bit high. And make sure you get the deepest latch possible - with my larger right nipple, I had to nurse dd in the football or cross cradle position for at least the first 3 months - gave me more control over her latch.


----------



## anjel (Aug 12, 2003)

My nipples never fit into a pump straight either, I guess they werent made for pumps though







mine are usually slightly purple and sometimes more than slightly, but I have also been fighting thrush since the begining (5 months) so that could be why. It is possible that your baby experienced some trauma to the neck during the birth process which would explain pain while nursing on one side and not the other, cuased from the way he is latching on. my daughter's left axal bone was sticking out and she had a lot of trouble latching onto the right breast because of it and it was at times quite painful. I took her to a chiropracter (still do) and the problem was solved shortly. If your family doesnt already have a chiropractor you might want to take your son in to one for a free consultation.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Poor latch, thrush, and other conditions can lead to Raynaud's phenomenon. Could this be you? Nipples can turn white, red or purple or all 3.

http://www.asklenore.info/breastfeeding/raynaud.html


----------

